# White patches on leaves



## Greg Barnes (Mar 7, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea as to what is causing these white patches to appear on the paph leaves?


----------



## eds (Mar 8, 2020)

I would have guessed sun scorch. Whereabouts in the world are you and what conditions are you growing the plants in?


----------



## Greg Barnes (Mar 8, 2020)

Live in New Zealand. We have just gone through a hot summer and was wondering if the high temperatures would bleach out the chlorophyll?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2020)

I think its probably a 'burn' - sun, hot surface, cold, chemical etc. Doubt its mites - wipe the undersides of the area with a white tissue and check with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Greg Barnes (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Ozpaph.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2020)

how are they doing?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2020)

Could also be a phytotoxic reaction to some sprayed chemical, especially if greenhouse temps were high.


----------



## Greg Barnes (Apr 2, 2020)

No more white leaf has developed I think it might have been caused by heat in during Dec & Jan


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2020)

good. lesson learned.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Could also be a phytotoxic reaction to some sprayed chemical, especially if greenhouse temps were high.


I've had this same thing happen with lowii and its hybrids. I think Tom is correct, a strong chemical introduction with an extreme ambient temperature at the same time. The plant typically grows out of it without further harm.


----------

